# Big litters, small puppies?



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My 7 month old GSD came from a littler of 13. She's currently 5lbs under the size chart I've been following and has basically been on point with that chart up until now. My general question is whether any of you have noticed if puppies from larger litters tend to be smaller in adulthood.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Not really. Sometimes it just takes them longer to get there. Tika was one of 11 pups and she WAS the tinest in the litter. It took her quite some time but nearly 9 years later she is a very healthy 65 pounds. Her siblings (that I know) are still bigger than her but they are all "normal" or even a little large. Size is genetic and all dogs reach their size eventually. Some just take longer than others to get there and it is perfectly normal to do so. The charts are simply guidelines.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

There were 9 pups in the boys' litter. None of them are small that I know of. All are at least over 65lbs. I agree that genetics play a big part.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla comes from a 13 puppy litter and she has always been small for her age.

Now at 12 months she is the perfect size (57,5 cms) but yet in the lower end of recommended weight. 

Consider that almost half the dogs of the board are overweight and/or over the height standard, so comparing with pics is unfair for your pup, same with the height chart.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiDiabla comes from a 13 puppy litter and she has always been small for her age.
> 
> Now at 12 months she is the perfect size (57,5 cms) but yet in the lower end of recommended weight.
> 
> Consider that almost half the dogs of the board are overweight and/or over the height standard, so comparing with pics is unfair for your pup, same with the height chart.


Absolutely. Most people thing Tika at 65 pounds is abnormally small for a German Shepherd. When in reality she is at the HIGH end of the standard for a female. Females as an adult should be 45-70 pounds roughly 22-24 inches. German Shepherds are, in actuality, supposed to be a medium breed (although they are border line to a large breed).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank everyone for your answers!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The only females whose heights and weights I know are my own from their koer reports - 58 to 58.5 cm - Alice, Kyra, Basha and Fenja - and I know weights at koer time were 63-65 pounds - 
Basha is 63 pounds, 58.5 cm....so the 57.5 is absolutely within normal standard range! Kyra has gained a few - now a bit chunky and Fenja ranged from 63-65 as well. Csabre is 60 or 60.5 cm and a really big female, about 70 pounds - so top of the standard. Kyra's litter was 6, Fenja's 6 Alice's 7 and Basha's 8 if I remember their paperwork right. Don't know any of their birth weights, Csabre was one of 5 and was a tad bigger than the others at birth.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Heidi, Whitney, and Tori are all on the larger side of the standard, 24 inches and 59 to 65#. They come from a litter of fourteen, but Arwen only raised eight of the puppies.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's from a litter of 10. He is 14 weeks tomorrow and about 27# if the vet's scale is right. I don't have any height charts and he's my first pup so I have no idea if he is "normal". His mother is on the high end of the female height and his father is very masculine with heavy bone but height/weight wise he is very medium sized.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

i have a one year male and he came from a litter of i think like 12, and he was the smallest in that litter now he weighs 98 pounds. 

I also have a 4 month old male pup, i am not sure how big his litter was as my hubby went and got him for me, but he is at the vet right now he got nuetered yesterday so i will find out how much he weighs when i pick him up today. i know he is a much bigger boy than ryder was at that age.


----------

